# Biosterol



## Racvinto (Jan 2, 2011)

What does Biosterol use for as compare to testosterol 250.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Biosterol™

- Nigellae fluidum,

- Capsici fluidum,

- Trigonellae fluidum,

- Myristicae liquidum,

- Glycyrrhizae siccum,

- Cynarae fluidum.

http://www.megabol.com/

Goodness knows what that herbal mix will do


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Racvinto said:


> What does Biosterol use for as compare to testosterol 250.


None.


----------

